# Saturday Report



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, got in the woods before daylight, set up overlooking a beautiful bench, and thought out exactly how the birds would come in, they would fly down and comek right out the bench presenting a perfect 20 yard shot. Waited for it to get a little lighter, hit the call, and a "hen" answered, i said ok here we go, could be a gobbler with her. Called every now and then and the "hen" would answer, it was about 50 yards down the hill from me. Heard some birds fly down about 40 yards away, and it souded like they landed right around the bench from me. I said here we go, a plan coming together...unfortunately my plan was interupted when i heard BOOM 40 yards away from me and shot flew past my head. I stood up and saw two birds flopping right in the middle of my bench...found out that the hen was a guy who came in below me, GOTTA LOVE PUBLIC LAND!!! and he killed two jakes with one shot....he said he only saw one of them, and then tried to offer me one of the birds, anyone know the number for 1-800-POACHER. 
So there went those birds...met up with jiggin'fool(master of the diaphram call) and he got a bird fired up about 830, we had 4 different birds hammering it around us untill noon time, i got within 40 yards of the same bird twice at about 11 30, but never saw it, sounded like a monster bird tho....i guess there is always next weekend, the ast weekend is tough, all the stupid birds have already been killed.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

EVERY ONE LOVES PUBLIC LAND

what an adventure. that is the 2nd guy on hear that has gotton shot at lol


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah I was just on the other side of the hill when I heard the shot and I thought it was him... what can you do! F4F said both birds weighed about 10 pounds... guess the guy thought it was ok to shoot two if they only added up to one normal bird! the birds just arent coming in to the call... they are gobbling their heads off just not coming in! well they do come in but stay out about 80 yards... definatley have to try and stalk them and stalking turkey isn't the easiest thing to do! we will get them next weekend!


----------

